# Got To Make Beer For Work Xmas Party



## mikem108 (13/11/08)

In keeping with a scaled down theme and the fact that HR has been hassled numerous times as to whether I would make some beer for the end of year BBQ- I've said yes :blink: . So now what to brew for for non-homebrewing mega swillers (not that theres anything wrong with it)
keeping in mind theres no time for a pils or lager so roughly I was thinking

Pils Malt 4.2 Kg
Wheat 0.5 Kg
Crystal 40L 0.150
Carapils 0.150

Liberty @ 60 mins 
[email protected] 15 mins

US-05

OG 1.048
IBU's 25

anyone else brewed for this type of crowd, what goes down well?


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

My vote goes for something like Smurtos GA, can be enjoyed by the likes on here, but loved by swill drinkers too! :icon_cheers: 

Im having a keg party tomorrow, and ill have a Smurto GA on tap B)


----------



## petesbrew (13/11/08)

Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale!


----------



## mikem108 (13/11/08)

Where is Smurtos recipe, I can't find it in the DB or am I blind.

I think the Nelson Sauvin would scare 'em off - too much flavour and aroma


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> Where is Smurtos recipe, I can't find it in the DB or am I blind.
> 
> I think the Nelson Sauvin would scare 'em off - too much flavour and aroma



Youre blind  

I did one like this a couple of weeks ago, its only slightly tweaked...

2kg Pilsner
1kg Golden Promise
800g Wheat
800g Munich
250g CaraMunich 

60 : 20g Amarillo
10 : 15g Amarillo
5 : 15g Amarillo
Dry hop : 15g Amarillo


I think Smurtos original grain bill from memory is 2.4kg Pils, the wheat munich and caramunich and scratch the GP...


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> Where is Smurtos recipe, I can't find it in the DB or am I blind.



I'm interested in doing this one as well.
Sort the database by "Ale" in the drop down list on the top right hand side of the screen
Smurto's is down near the bottom of the second page.


----------



## mikem108 (13/11/08)

Nice, thanks for the tip, I missed that sort tab, trying to do work as well as this so gotta be quick between AHB surfs, looks nice and tasty, would crystal 40-50L sub for the cararmunich? I don't have any


----------



## Timmsy (13/11/08)

Here you go mate

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=21927


----------



## Effect (13/11/08)

This is from Homebrewtalk.com

It's an easy drinker that is great for megaswill drinkers. Have a gander!

Linky


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/08)

Make a full blown 50IBU IPA...


----------



## wakkatoo (13/11/08)

have one ready to go for tomorrow night. Asked them what they wanted and their response was "anything above 5%" <_< 

I'm not an AG'er yet so stuck to a kits and bits. Think the trick is to make sure its colour is not too dark (might scare 'em off), it's well carbonated (nice foamy 'real beer' head) and has a high enough alc% that they won't care after 2. At least that's basic requirement of the crew I'm hanging with tomorrow. Oh, snuck some hallertau in there to keep me happy


----------



## reviled (13/11/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Make a full blown 50IBU IPA...



:lol: +1 Then there will be more for you to drink! 

I remember reading that Smurto used Caramalt instead of CaraMunich in one brew, so I dont see the crystal changing things too much, just might be a bit lighter in colour...


----------



## drsmurto (13/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> Nice, thanks for the tip, I missed that sort tab, trying to do work as well as this so gotta be quick between AHB surfs, looks nice and tasty, would crystal 40-50L sub for the cararmunich? I don't have any



IMO the sort of crystal isnt uber important in this. I have used caramunich, JW caramalt and BB medium crystal.

All have worked out fine.


----------



## Fents (13/11/08)

another vote for sumrto's golden. converted so many swill drinkers on this type of beer.

how dosnt like cascade or amarillo?


----------



## mikem108 (13/11/08)

All those options look good


mmm have got a keg of 2IPA(calculated IBUs 250+) at the moment but that would be too cruel and anyway Its too good to give away!


----------



## sinkas (14/11/08)

Are you billing them at overtime rates for the production?
Otherwise why bother?


----------



## reviled (14/11/08)

sinkas said:


> Are you billing them at overtime rates for the production?
> Otherwise why bother?



Some people are nice! Thats why...


----------



## Weizguy (14/11/08)

An American blonde-style is a good crossover/transition beer between megabrews and good homebrew.

Wanna recipe?

Les


----------



## Fourstar (14/11/08)

I agree for a Smurto special or something fit for a lawnmower.

- Mash for high attenuation & thin body 
- Addition of some adjunct such as corn, rice or sucrose to help keep it thin. (10%)
- Subtle familiar hops. e.g. Hallertau & low IBU 15-20.
- Good dose of Wheat or Carapils to enhance head retention.

If you want to be 'out there' 5% Medium Crystal.


----------



## Screwtop (14/11/08)

Hmmm, light pale lager, midish bitterness.


Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.06 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 2.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 Grain 90.91 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.55 % 
35.00 gm Cluster [7.00 %] (90 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
0.20 kg Cane Sugar (boil for 15 min) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 4.55 % 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


15 min Protein Rest Add 12.13 L of water at 65.2 C 55.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 15 min 76.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (14/11/08)

Screwtop said:


> Hmmm, light pale lager, midish bitterness.



Exactly want i meant, + a recipe!

With people w/ an untrained palate, familiar falvours = good beer. Make them a Porter or a IIPA and you're unlikly to please the crowd, just a small minority.

If you want to show you're skills AND keep people happy, make 2 beers 

You can always do a lager w/ the california lager strain (ferments well up to 20deg) 

The Wyeast Boho pils strain @ ale temps is supposed to work ok for a fruity 'ale' profile (according to the wyeast website)


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/08)

Thinking slightly outside the square....

A Kolsch.

Its the only beer i have made that my partner will pour herself a pint of, the rest she finds too bitter.

Her beer of choice is pure blonde - sigh.

The one i have on tap is 90% pils, 8% wheat, 2% melanoidin. tettnag to 25 IBU. Used the alt yeast (WY1007)

EDIT - screwys pale lager looks the goods.


----------



## samhighley (14/11/08)

The OP mentioned that there was no time for a lager.

So something fermented out with US05 would likely be the go.


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/08)

Crash chill and cc for 2-3 days - gelatine/polyclar and voila! A faux lager.


----------



## tourist (14/11/08)

I second the suggestion to add some dextrose to keep it nice and thin (about 200-250g), but would drop the carapils as to me it would seem counter-productive to have both in there, particularly if you're throwing in the wheat malt anyways.

A good dose of light crystal (400-500g) would help to create some interest and give you a bit of play-room with the hopping, which you could get up to the high 20s.

Mmmmm.....getting thirsty.....


----------



## jbirbeck (14/11/08)

Tony's LCBA would be my pick.

[post="0"]http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?autocom=recipedb&code=show&recipe=301[/post]

I used to take a few brews of mine into work on fridays for tasting. I took in stouts, Chimay blue copies (this went down with those that know beer), Aussie Ales, full on APA's, german dunkels and so on and the one that sat well with most and got the biggest 'wow this is really good' factor was the LCBA clone. I brought one of them in on my last day there and copped abuse that I hadn't brought enough of them in, or often enough...
I did it with Amarillo and D-saaz from memory rather than cascade and Bsaaz but the D might have been the B...either way it would work well.


----------



## Pumpy (14/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> In keeping with a scaled down theme and the fact that HR has been hassled numerous times as to whether I would make some beer for the end of year BBQ- I've said yes :blink: . So now what to brew for for non-homebrewing mega swillers (not that theres anything wrong with it)
> keeping in mind theres no time for a pils or lager so roughly I was thinking
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hutch (14/11/08)

Another vote for Smurto's GA.
Got one on tap ATM, and it is just too easy to drink (esp. in the warm weather).
Go easy on the dry-hop for the megaswillers though - it's got enough good Amarillo flava already.


----------



## Katherine (14/11/08)

Pumpys advice is perfect... It is the way the beer is presented.

It was only last week I was speaking to another brewer who kegs and most of his friends love his beer due to way its presented.


----------



## Stuster (14/11/08)

I think go the golden ale/blond ale route. Something light gold in colour, not huge malt flavours for this time of year, maybe some wheat to freshen it up, a touch of crystal for colour. Low 20s for bitterness. Knock out hop lightly with something fruity, say NS or a C hop. Just enough for people to notice, but not too much to frighten them.  Ferment with something clean. 1272 might be better than US-05 just because it drops out quickly.


----------



## Batz (14/11/08)

Plain old Aussie lager,most of these guys would not like LCPA,JS golden or anything else.
They want something like they nomally drink.Believe me I've been there done that


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/08)

Thanks for all the feedback, at least 80% of the workers are in the megaswill category and I know pretty much what their tastes are and they will be getting the low flavour, adjunct, dry type beer, I will share my carefully crafted and largered Vienna lager with the rest, I used to have a beer apreciation session once a month at work when I first started brewing so I know there are a few lovers of good beer here.

...and Batz I am getting compensated for the ingredients plus its great brownie points...how can they complain about me looking at AHB at work after this!


----------



## crozdog (14/11/08)

Hi Mike,

i agree with a lot of the comments but would avoid the more flavoursome hops like nelson sauvin, stick to subtler hops. make it fairly light around 25 IBU. 

Golden ales/ blondes aren't a bad choice, however the fruitiness from amarillo/cascade may put some off. 

FWIW, I make an quaffing ale which is 87% ale/pils malt with 11% wheat & 2% crystal to give you wort at about 1.045. Hop with a clean bittering hop eg NBrewer or Bsaaz to about 20 ibu then use hallertaurer / hersbrucker / pacific hall at 20 & 10 mins to raise the IBU's by 5. fermernt with US05 or 1272 like stu suggests.

You've tried this at my place before - it could even be my xmas case entry :beer:


----------



## SJW (14/11/08)

This was based on Doc's easy drinking Ale. I have made it many times for VB drinkers and they love it. Its the hop combination that really makes it a winner.

APA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2008 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 30.64 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg - Ale 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
500.00 gm Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 25.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.16 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.08 % 
Bitterness: 32.6 IBU Calories: 489 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5500.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 14.15 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 73.7 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 94.1 C 76.0 C


----------



## stueywhytcross (14/11/08)

Rooting Kings said:


> Tony's LCBA would be my pick.
> 
> [post="0"]http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?autocom=recipedb&code=show&recipe=301[/post]
> 
> ...



+ 1 Tony's LCBA
Every friday I take a selection my beers into work, Tony's LCBA has pulled the most votes from my megaswill work collegues.


----------



## James Squire (14/11/08)

A big winner in my opinion is the Coopers Pale Ale Clone. Grab AndrewQLD's recipe from the recipe database.

Simple and yummy.

JS


----------



## Hutch (14/11/08)

James Squire said:


> A big winner in my opinion is the Coopers Pale Ale Clone. Grab AndrewQLD's recipe from the recipe database.
> 
> Simple and yummy.
> 
> JS


Ah yes, another great suggestion - This one must be made with the recultured coopers yeast.
(note to self - must make another one of these for the coming months!).


----------



## schooey (14/11/08)

If you were serving it to a crowd of non craft beer drinkers, and not wanting to convert any of them (playing safe so to speak) I'd go for Batz's Farkin Ale recipe he posted the other day or a recipe similar to crozdog posted earlier of around %90 Ale/Pils, 5% wheat and 5% crystal and bitter to 20 IBU with POR (I think Tony's Aussie Ale is similar).

On the other hand if you are trying to broaden the minds and tastes of your colleagues, I'd go for a bright ale clone or a golden ale as mentioned earlier by plenty, but be preparted for the "It's a bit to spicy (read hoppy) for my taste" or "It still has that homebrew taste (read flavour)"


----------



## Pumpy (14/11/08)

schooey said:


> If you were serving it to a crowd of non craft beer drinkers, and not wanting to convert any of them (playing safe so to speak) I'd go for Batz's Farkin Ale recipe he posted the other day or a recipe similar to crozdog posted earlier of around %90 Ale/Pils, 5% wheat and 5% crystal and bitter to 20 IBU with POR (I think Tony's Aussie Ale is similar).
> 
> On the other hand if you are trying to broaden the minds and tastes of your colleagues, I'd go for a bright ale clone or a golden ale as mentioned earlier by plenty, but be preparted for the "It's a bit to spicy (read hoppy) for my taste" or "It still has that homebrew taste (read flavour)"




No suckin up to Batz ,Crozdog or Tony , Schooey its not becoming of you  

Pumpy


----------



## schooey (14/11/08)

:huh: 

You want some lovin' too, Pumpy?


----------



## oldbugman (14/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> Nice, thanks for the tip, I missed that sort tab, trying to do work as well as this so gotta be quick between AHB surfs, looks nice and tasty, would crystal 40-50L sub for the cararmunich? I don't have any



Pretty sure I got a bag full of caramunich if you want some mike.


----------



## Trent (14/11/08)

witbier


----------



## dkril (18/11/08)

Whatever you do, don't stuff up like I did a couple of years ago when I did the same thing. I set the toxic megaswill clone to brew, only to discover when I went to keg it, that it had become infected (the only brew I've ever made that has; a message from the Brewing Gods, perhaps ?). So, with no time left to replace it, I did the only possible thing -- took a keg of something else. The only keg I had was a rather sweet Dunkelweizen. A few people hopped straight into it, thinking it would be like Guinness. Others followed, assured by those first intrepids that it was a "top drop", and because there was SFA else to drink. And everybody had a great time !

The only person who wasn't happy that day was the boss, who had to shout everybody taxis home after they all got smashed on 9.5% DW!

And the assorted spouses/partners weren't too happy the next day, having to arrange to retrieve cars!


----------



## mikem108 (18/11/08)

Nice story dkril, will be making back up beer this weekend, something more in line with my tastes, a special bitter perhaps in that way if its not required I will drink it, if it is then at least its sessionable and the UK ex pats will enjoy it, although I met one recently who told me he has only ever had "laaarger" ...oh the shame


----------



## crozdog (18/11/08)

Mike, what did you decide to make?


----------



## mikem108 (18/11/08)

I've made a Blond Ale if we are talking BJCP guidelines, for 22 ish litres in the fermenter at 12 plato, about 24 IBU and quite pale in colour
1.5hr boil
Pils Malt 4 kg
Vienna 0.4
Wheat 0.3
Carapils 0.3
mashed low about 64-65 average temp
B Saaz 20g at 60
Cascade Plug at 30
US -05


----------



## floppinab (18/11/08)

Should've gone all the way Mike and fermented with a Belgian Yeast.

I'm becoming more amazed at how many of my mates are switching on to real beer. I've taken my brews to a few shows as the weather has warmed up and they are getting a much better reception than I could've ever expected. I did a Belgian pale with WLP530, keg hopped with Styrian and saw a full corny of that disappear in 2 hours among 5 typical megaswill drinkers, a few weeks back. I often filter my brews but due to my filter cartridge growing mould on it for the second time this one went in yeast and all.
Similar experience with a very malty Pilsner (one of the few lagers I've made recently that came out OK).

maybe the tide is turning............................


----------



## Pumpy (18/11/08)

schooey said:


> :huh:
> 
> You want some lovin' too, Pumpy?




Will it hurt Schooey  

Pumpy


----------



## mikem108 (19/12/08)

Well, I ended up making a special bitter which went down very well with the punters 20L gone within the hour then we started on the 3 gal corny of rauchbier which I think was even more popular.....you never know




appologies to coopers


----------



## brenjak (22/12/08)

I just went to my work Xmas party last week. Same story. With lots of "ohhhhs" and "Awwwhhs" the Crown Lager was revealed. At least the had a carton of Hahn Super Dry which i proceeded to quitley dispose of...


----------

